# Hedgie HEART size?



## Needles (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok, this is clearly a weird question because I have spent a lot of time on Google and cant find the answer. Me and my wife were having a "discussion" about the size of our hedgehogs heart. She is 310 grams. Does anyone know? I think its maybe the size of my pinky fingernail, she thinks its bigger.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It would be much smaller than 310 grams, there are adult hedgehogs that big. I don't know what the actual size would be because it would vary with the size of the hedgehog but you would be closer to the actual size.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

OP says the hedgehog is 310g, not the heart - that would be huge indeed  
I can't give you the size in numbers because I don't know it either, but if you look up x rays of hedgehogs online (keep in mind some are of European hedgehogs which are twice to three times the size of an APH) you can often make out the shape of the organs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol oops I totally read that wrong!


----------

